# Muscle Bike Sport Mag



## Jaxon (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are a few pics of a 20 inch sport mag I remade from a original. These were sold in the 60's for Schwinn Stingray coaster bikes. I had this one powder coated silver along with the rim strip. I plan to have one done in black and maybe one color matched to a bike. Like red for a apple krate. It might be to much color on the bike. All comments are welcome. Here are a few pics and a link to more.

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/...oated/sportmagpowdercoated010_zps24be080b.jpg

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/...oated/sportmagpowdercoated012_zpsbd31e7f1.jpg

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/...oated/sportmagpowdercoated014_zpse8beb6a3.jpg

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/...oated/sportmagpowdercoated016_zps5640cc4a.jpg

http://s853.photobucket.com/user/paradisejaxon/library/Sport Mag Powder Coated


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks great. Can't wait to see them in candy colors. One question though. Did you finish my tall devil's tail sissybar yet?


----------

